# ISO advice cooking chicken drumsticks



## musiclvr56 (Dec 21, 2016)

Which is better-baking at a low or high temperature and for how long?  Maybe it doesn't matter.  I don't bread the chicken-just put salt and pepper on.

  I read that if you are going to use a sauce to put it on for the last 5 minutes of cooking.  I have not been using sauce because I don't want to use sugar or soy.  Is there a "healthy" tasty sauce that doesn't use these ingredients?  Thanks!


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 21, 2016)

The cooking time and temp will depend on how you want your chicken to turn out. If you want it with crispy skin you should cook it around 350 for half an hour to 40 minutes in a pre heated oven., depending on how big the legs are.  If you don't care about that, then go 325 for about 40 to 50. But, ultimately, you have to be the judge. Open the oven, take the pan out, look at them, cut into one and see if it is done...


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 21, 2016)

I roast thighs at 400°F for about an hour; that should work for legs, although I would start checking for doneness at about 45 minutes. I also mix together several dried herbs and spices and rub them under the skin directly onto the meat to add flavor. 

You could use some type of vinaigrette salad dressing for a sauce - oil and red wine vinegar with mustard to emulsify and any other seasonings you like - minced garlic, shallots, parsley or other fresh herbs, etc. Or a remoulade sauce - mix a cup of mayonnaise with a tablespoon of ketchup and 1 tsp each of minced onion, celery and dried thyme and 1/2 tsp salt. Those are examples; there are lots of ways to season them up. 

Serve these sauces on the side for dipping.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 21, 2016)

Here are a couple of sauces that will go beautifully with chicken, and they don't contain soy or sugar:

*Chimichurri Sauce​*
Ingredients:

1½ cups fresh Italian parsley leaves
½ cup fresh cilantro
¼ cup fresh oregano
2 tsp garlic, minced
¼ cup red wine vinegar
1 Tbs lime juice
½ tsp red pepper flakes
½ tsp kosher salt
¼ tsp freshly ground black pepper 
1 cup extra virgin olive oil

Instructions:

Place the parsley, cilantro, garlic, oregano, vinegar, red pepper flakes, salt and pepper in the bowl of a food processor fitted with a blade attachment. Process the mixture until finely chopped, about 1 minute, stopping and scraping down the sides of the bowl with a rubber spatula as needed.
With the food processor running, add the oil in a steady stream. Scrape down the sides of the bowl and pulse a few times to combine. 

*Creole Sauce​*
Ingredients:

3 Tbs butter, divided
1 Tbs light tasting olive oil
½ tsp garlic, minced
¼ cup chopped onion
¼ cup chopped green bell pepper
¼ cup chopped yellow or red bell pepper
½ cup chopped celery
½ tsp paprika
½ tsp dried thyme
½ tsp dried oregano
½ tsp dried basil
¼ tsp freshly ground black pepper
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
¼ tsp hot pepper sauce
15oz diced tomatoes with juice
1⅔ cups chicken broth
4 scallions, sliced, white and green parts
1 Tbs tomato paste

Instructions:

In a medium saucepan, heat 1 Tbs butter and 1 Tbs light tasting olive oil over medium low heat. Add onions, peppers, and celery and sauté until just tender. Add the garlic and continue to sauté until fragrant, 30 to 45 seconds.
Combine the paprika, thyme, oregano, basil, black pepper Worcestershire sauce, and hot sauce. Stir the tomatoes into the vegetables and add the seasoning mixture. Sauté for 1 minute longer. Add the chicken stock and bring to a boil. Stir in the scallion. Continue boiling, uncovered, for 10 minutes until most of the liquid cooks away. Stir in the tomato paste, remove the saucepan from the heat and stir in the remaining butter.


----------

